# CANADA POST rant



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I am SO upset right now! Not only did I have to be the bearer of bad news, but I had to open the box to find frozen fish. The water was 16.3 degrees, and their bodies were solid to the touch! :redmad: :redmad: :redmad: :redmad: :redmad: :redmad: Anyone who is getting fish from me, I am going to only be shipping during late spring, and early to mid summer. Obviously canada post is not worth what they make you pay for a failure of delivery. This is the SECOND time they have screwed up, and at leads last time the fish were alive!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Where were the fish coming from Sena? This is a concern for me too shipping in Canada. Could you consider another company? Im not sure it would be any different but?? Also have you tried those lil heat packs, not sure if they work well myself. I am in the industry so I will ask around for a solution.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There were two heat packs in there, frigid cold. The fish were solid, and the water was at 16 degrees (60 F for you USA folks) by the time it came to my door  I'm afraid due to Canada Posts complete lack of care, an complete and utter carelessness I have to make sure anyone who buys my fish will at lead have a chance at getting live fish!! Unless I find another company that can do better I'm afraid I may have to be a paranoid person :lol:

They came from Ontario. First time around 5 fish came cold (few days late) but alive. This time decently on time and frozen solid. The first time it was when the temperature was somewhat warm (unable to freeze) and still had two heat packs in there.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So mad too because two of the frozen fish Sena is talking about were mine!!!!!!!!!!!!! So mad right now I hate Canada post! They suck! MY babies are dead!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know! I sent you an email. BettaFX is not pleased either. Plus now I can't ship mos of the time because I'm afraid to. Three months shipping sucks. Wish I could all year round!! Maybe Fed Ex is any better?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I put a call to a friend who is a sales manager at Fed-ex who I worked with for years. He is a good and honest guy. He is going to look at the problem and get back to me. Could not be worse than Canada Post imo, I contracted with them for a long time and have seen up close how much they care = zero. Sorry to hear about your and Beautiful123s loss.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah this is the second time Canada post let me down. Hopefully someone else knows a company who is at least 40% better than Canada Post.

Shae, you've definitely shown how responsible and patient you are, and you e set everything up for these fish. I'm going to make it up to you - and on top of that I will also give you one (or more, up to you) of my baby bettas, free and straight to your door by my hands.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I do have a solution for betta coming from Ontario. I do all the air cargo for a company in Toronto that lands in Calgary. Every Tuesday Im shipped a container that has extra room in it. It leaves TO and is my hands a couple hours later and is never outside. I pick up as soon as it lands, very time sensitive. I could get a super cheap rate and keep them here at my betta motel until you pick up from me?? Shipping out is not possible in this scenerio but trying it for incoming from Ontario would work well imo. Thoughts?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's something interesting! Wouldn't be able to currently, by I will definitely keep that in mind  that way when my bf and I make a trip to Calgary every once in a while (probably not in winter) we can swing by.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Also I do deliveries on a semi regular basis to the North, like Red Deer and Edmonton. We could meet up on the Highway possibly. I delivered a dog just a week ago shipped in to Red Deer.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My bf asks if the cargo bay is pressurized and heated - lol he is more concerned ;p

And that does sound good to me. A better alternative. Estimated what's the price for that?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Well they do send Dogs and Cats all the time so they should be ok. If shipper can drop off at my customer very near the Toronto airport it should be very cheap like 35 a box or so. My customer is also a good buddy so i will get the exact price. I should have an exact amount tomorrow.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh wow! That is not a bad price.


----------



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for the loss of your fish! And to BeautifulBetta123! That is so horrible!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for you kind words. They were my christmas present. I will not ever buy a fish when it is this cold again.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You! Check your email!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No offense but how is it Canada posts fault if the heat packs failed?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Heat packs DIDN'T fail. Canada post allowed the fish to freeze. Heat packs cannot offset full on outdoors. If the heat packs did fail, the fish would not have been solid frozen. They were literally frozen solid to the touch. The water was freezing cold, and they were technically a day late. It's still Canada Post's fault, twice over with me now. Someone else had their grant (5000.00) lost because of them too. So many people complain about them, and nothing is done.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

oh. I didnt know heat packs didnt work if they were left outside. I guess we use different heat packs. Im sorry that that happened to you


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I did check my email and replied. Now can I please see pics? ;p
It was canada posts fault for being so careless what Sena said is true they leave packages outside for hours on end.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, they should work, but not under that bad of conditions lol  If, for instance, the weather outdoors was not cold enough to freeze anything it wouldn't be so bad. Right now it is -15 degrees not including wind chill. He used the Uniheat (shipping, not people) ones, which seems to be the normal ones people use when shipping fish.

LOL my bf asked, "....How much would it cost to just be a shipper? Like...specifically for fish? A gas friendly van or whatever..." :lol:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They left them outside of your house without knocking?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No, they leave packages at the Canada Post office, outside, waiting for trucks. Last time they didn't even knock though. Tried to make me wait to get them for the next day and I threatened them to have them at my door in an hour or so :lol:

Easier explanation: Parcel arrives at Canada Post, Camrose. In the warehouse, it is sorted, and despite FRAGILE and THIS END UP being on anything it is roughly handled. Luckily, with ifhs properly packaged (as they were) rough handling is not too too bad if they don't play bloody football. Then the parcels are left outside for anywhere between 1-4 hours before a truck comes and gets them

(and no you may not see pictures of the new fishies, we want them to be a surprise!)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

wow. I hope my fish arent treated like this in the US


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well to me it seems USA has a better streak then we do  Your shipping is cheaper, you have a wider range of breeders, and most of the time the fish arrive alive. Or, at least from what I have heard.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

ive never had DOA shipping and receiving nearly 70 fish...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You have a good streak, this is my first time having a fish shipped and it is a DOA! kind of disapointing.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My first time was chilly fish :lol: And bad service. But a good breeder! And this time, bad shipping, dead fish, and a good breeder.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I really like this breeders fish too... Oh well what can we do except be more cautious next time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Those fish were packed very very well, I will say


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well it wasn't the breeders fault at all it was CP's fault!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It happens, sadly. I know the pair I got for you won't make up for the ones shipped, but hopefully it's a little better


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry you lost your fish, Sena. I just got 3 yesterday shipped by fedex (I'm outside Edmonton and rural) and hoo man was that a hassle. This was my first time shipping fish and it was not a good one! I was supposed to have overnight priority shipping, so they were supposed to arrive sometime yesterday within business hours. Come 3:30 I start to get concerned and after an hour and a half (now we are at the end of the business day) I learn that oh! my package can't be delivered because of x and y ridiculous reasons. I didn't get a courtesy phone call, or offered compensation or anything... AND I had to drive 40 minutes in rush hour to get them myself!! This was AFTER they had been jostled around in a truck all day. My story ended luckier than your though...all 3 were fine, just stressed. 

But I'm 1 for 1 in the bad experiences shipping fish department. I was also unimpressed that the transhipper did not write on the box fragile, or live fish or anything to indicate that the box should be handled with some amount of care. SO, to tie my story up...I'm not sure that Fedex is any better than Canada post.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yikes. That sucks! It said FRAGILE on it, all sides with three arrows pointed UP lol :roll: he handed it to me sideways.... -.- -face palm- should just buy a bloody gas-friendly vehicle like my silly bf said to haha and ship things myself across Canada xD that would be expensive :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bettafeathers where do you live? I never knew there was another person so close to me and Sena. Glad all your fish are okay. Mine and Sena's were a little dead. At least your fish are alive!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely lucky! Still a hassle though. :/


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I am so glad I took the chance with my fish, I would have hated to go through that especially with an imported fish. I got my marble pair Honey and Ginseng, blue marble male Rango and a great surprise cute little female from BettaFx last month. 
Yes CP could do alittle better but then I think its due to how they are treated from higher up if you understand what i mean, sometimes to get great quality service those in higher positions must stop pocketing money that should be spread equally amongst All employees. Theres really no other alternative unless one of us (canadian betta crazy people) lol puts in the effort to deliver maybe one or two people for most provinces?? i dont know maybe im just fantasizing :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Well if I had a very fuel efficient car, and people didn't mind waiting and paying perhaps for gas I'd do it xDD Otherwise we're stuck with the worst. And I do agree with the employees not really being the problem. That's the problem with this world. Money hungry jerks rule the companies and we get the worst jobs ever. And S--- does roll downhill. Hence why I'm just going to beat stores out of the water with the fact I CAN breed quality fish. Quality, not quantity. (though the 233 was a surprise, :lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

CanadaPost sucks, so do some of the shipping companies. Won't mention any names but one left a 1000$ brand spanking new lap top on the door step and drove off without ringing the doorbell, calling, or KNOCKING.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow I thought you had to sign to recieve packages. The laptop is ridiculous it is common sense to not leave a $1000 laptop on the door step.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Used to have to sign. No idea what the heck is going on now. The guy just scanned the box and gave it to me.  Our new internet router was left in our mailbox. Not that it fit in there or anything. :roll: Geesh what is going on...

EDIT: Common sense is not so common anymore.


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha it would be nice to have someone that understands the care bettas should have delivering them!! If doing that were feasible I would definitely join in with delivering haha. 

BeautifulBetta, I'm in Ardrossan. Generally I just tell people on a farm a few minutes east of Sherwood Park though, mainly because no one has any idea where Ardrossan is lol.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh my how awful. Hopefully you can work out a new plan for next time. Dog people never ship dogs in the winter or summer.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, United States Postal Service is no better. They are such a great company they reported 15.9 billion dollar loss this year woohoo!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yikes! Now THAT is a loss.

I think, what might end up happening is all of us (especially is close to each other) aught to work together. For instance when I can I will probably get a GPS and do a monthly trip to Edmonton, which means delivery of fish there lol. That way gas cost can be split between 2-20 (or more) people. (Example: 30.00 gas is no longer 30 for delivery fee but instead maybe 5.00. Plus cheaper on the receiver as they do not need to drive)

My mind always thinks :lol: now, to figure out how to doubley ensure fish arrive alive across Canada?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

How about Purolator? lol 
If i had a vehicle then yes i would make arrangements to deliver but considering the roads.... a great van good on gas would do the trick lol


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

I heard about those fishies too!!! I think I am going to wait to either get them myself in the safety of a warm car or wait to ship!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I was thinking up things since I do work in Staples and we have a shipping section. Would foam pads (made to keep stuff from dealing) help? Tim foil? Those emergency blankets? Or something to that sorts? I also know since... The smaller an item (like tanks... Small tank VS big tank) the quicker it is cold. I want to find out what materials get colder faster (foam, styrofoam, newspaper, bubble wrap) and maybe do tests to see how well a tin foil insulated box or foam insulated box takes to get cold (comfort of my own home and balcony)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to hear the results of your tast Sena.

Meganlbetta: yeah you heard from me lol. I really wish they had made it


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Sena, My friend got back to me and we can fly a box from TO to Calgary for 40 bucks up to 30 lbs. It would come in my container and it is shipped every Tuesday morning.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool!! That might work =D I'll definitely think about that as a solution! Thanks


----------

